#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Как выглядит процесс верного познания с точки зрения Прасангики

## Ильят

Как выглядит процесс верного познания (tshad ma) с точки зрения Прасангики (Дост. Ламы Цонкапы)?
Собственное мнение. I. Непосредственное чувственное познание (dbang po mngon sum): 
1. Контакт (reg pa) чувственного (gzugs) и органа зрения (mig dbang). На основе этого возникает сознание глаза (mig gi rnam par shes pa), удерживающее (`dzin) образ (rnam pa) – это непосредственное верное неконцептуальное (rtog med du gyur pa`I mngon sum). 
2. Затем, когда объект исчезает из поля зрения, его образ становится общим образом (don spyi), который удерживается сознанием умственного (yid kyi rnam par shes pa) – это непосредственное умственное познание (yid mngon sum) и оно же - непосредственное верное неконцептуальное (rtog med du gyur pa`I mngon sum).
II. Умозаключение (rjes dpag): 
1. сознание умственного (yid kyi rnam par shes pa) удерживает правильный вывод в качестве общего образа (don spyi) – это умозаключение. 2. В следующий момент это - непосредственное верное концептуальное (rtog par gyur pa`I mngon sum).
Так ли это? К какому из трех видов непосредственного верного познания (mngon sum) относится непосредственное верное концептуальное (rtog par gyur pa`I mngon sum)? Методом исключения очевидно, что не к чувственному (dbang po mngon sum) и не к йогическому (rnal `byor mngon sum). Получается – к yid mngon sum. Тогда этот вид должен подразделяться на два – неконцептуальное и концептуальное. Так ли это? Что говорят об этом Ламы и тексты?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Как выглядит процесс верного познания (tshad ma) с точки зрения Прасангики (Дост. Ламы Цонкапы)?
> Собственное мнение. I. Непосредственное чувственное познание (dbang po mngon sum): 
> 1. Контакт (reg pa) чувственного (gzugs) и органа зрения (mig dbang). На основе этого возникает сознание глаза (mig gi rnam par shes pa), удерживающее (`dzin) образ (rnam pa) – это непосредственное верное неконцептуальное (rtog med du gyur pa`I mngon sum). 
> 2. Затем, когда объект исчезает из поля зрения, его образ становится общим образом (don spyi), который удерживается сознанием умственного (yid kyi rnam par shes pa) – это непосредственное умственное познание (yid mngon sum) и оно же - непосредственное верное неконцептуальное (rtog med du gyur pa`I mngon sum).
> II. Умозаключение (rjes dpag): 
> 1. сознание умственного (yid kyi rnam par shes pa) удерживает правильный вывод в качестве общего образа (don spyi) – это умозаключение. 2. В следующий момент это - непосредственное верное концептуальное (rtog par gyur pa`I mngon sum).
> Так ли это? К какому из трех видов непосредственного верного познания (mngon sum) относится непосредственное верное концептуальное (rtog par gyur pa`I mngon sum)? Методом исключения очевидно, что не к чувственному (dbang po mngon sum) и не к йогическому (rnal `byor mngon sum). Получается – к yid mngon sum. Тогда этот вид должен подразделяться на два – неконцептуальное и концептуальное. Так ли это? Что говорят об этом Ламы и тексты?


 Лама Цогкапа не создавал никаких учений. Все учения Цонкапы основаны на коренных текстах и текстах учений великих учителей прошлого. В частности что касается достоверного познания, он опирается  на теорию достоверного познания, изложенную Дхармакирти в его трудах. Почитайте Теория познания и логика по учению позднейших буддистов. Ф. И. Щербатского.

----------


## Huandi

У Цонкапы есть и свои идеи, хоть и спорные. Например, отрицательное определение свалакшаны.

----------


## Ильят

Жамьян Шадба. "Blo rig gi rnam gzhag": 3 варианта "взаимодействия" непосредственного чувственного (dbang po mngon sum) и непосредственного умственного (yid mngon sum). Из них 2ой - Дигнага, Дхармакирти: 1 момент - чувственное, 2 мом. - добавляется умственное и далее - одновременны (+ самоосознавание (rang rig mngon sum). 3й - Дхармоттара и Цонкапа: умственное - только после чувственного.

----------


## Manu

Подробно почитать о специфике теории познания именно правангики (гелукпинской) можно в: Донец А.М. "Учение о верном познании в философии мадъямики-прасангики" Улан=Удэ, 2006, Изд. БНЦ СО РАН. Тамвсе подробно и на основе тибетских источников изложено.
Можно купить у Терентьева и на dharma.ru

----------


## Socalledi

Отсканил бы её кто-нить, поменялись бы. Т.е. я и так всё что могу даю, но может, например, я бы что-то своё посканил в благодарность.

----------


## Tabke

Уникальность воззрения школы _Мадхьямика Прасангика_, в том, что один и тот же вид сознания, относительно разных объектов восприятия может быть одновременно и достоверным и не достоверным. Например, *сознание зрения*, при восприятии цветка, достоверно относительно его формы и недостоверно относительно восприятия его самосущим, одновременно.
Подробней в _Далай Лама "Гарвардские лекции"_ (стр. 57-58)

----------


## Huandi

> Например, сознание зрения, при восприятии цветка, достоверно относительно его формы и недостоверно относительно восприятия его самосущим, одновременно.


Самосущность _зрением_, в нормальной буддийской философии, не воспринимается. Она является кальпаной, воображением, ложным мышлением. Неужели, прасангики настолько.. кхм...

----------


## Socalledi

О свалакшане - скорее мысль Чандракирти. А о восприятии самосущности зрением - скорее Ваших школ, исключая Саутрантику. О Прасангиках читайте больше - всё узнаете.

----------


## Huandi

То, что я написал о свалакшане - это именно Цонкапа, его попытка "подправить" Дхармакирти. 

Намеки о "ваших школах" это к кому было?

----------


## Socalledi

Извините, я не предполагал никаких намёков. Просто мне показалось по тому, как Вы обозначили свою традицию, что Вы являетесь последователем индийского буддизма, который, как известно, в настоящее время сохранился в изложении либо центрально-азиатской традиции, либо Тхеравады. Поскольку Вас трудно (уж извините) причислить к первой из них, я подумал, что для Вас авторитетом является Тхеравада, которая наследует философию ранних школ и Саутрантики. Правда, в наше время люди могут и не следовать традициям. Вы, если хотите, можете изложить свою точку зрения.

Относительно негативного и позитивного определения собственного признака:

Бхававивека, анализируя полемику Мадхьямики с оппонентами, понимал, что с точки зрения оппонентов их упрёк Мадхьямики в неконструктивности позиции мог выглядеть справедливо, поскольку в нормативном контексте им не предлагалось позитивного тезиса для анализа, а предлагалось только опровержение их собственного тезиса. В результате Мадхьямику упрекали в абсолютизации опровержения и превращении его в онтологическую реальность пустоты. Это обстоятельство послужило причиной выдвижения Бхававивекой идеи опоры в нормативном диспуте на некий нейтральный первоначальный тезис, принимаемый обеими сторонами. Идея состояла в демонстрации оппонентам неконструктивности их способа интерпретации действительности как онтологически реальной на основе принимаемых обеими сторонами норм и доктринальных положений. В качестве таковых для Бхававивеки выступала атомистическая интерпретация предметного мира, внешне сходная с его интерпретацией Саутрантикой. Однако, логические последствия принятия, пусть и условного, позитивного онтологического тезиса неизбежно вели Мадхьямику к признанию истинности существования предметов. Т.е. формулировка объекта онтологического отрицания путём отрицания в ином предполагает возможность нахождения приемлемого для обеих сторон исходного позитивного тезиса (сватантра), а наличие такого исходного тезиса с неизбежностью ведёт к формулировке онтологического отрицания через отрицание в ином. Критика позиции Бхававивеки была сформулирована в работах Чандракирти и Шантидэвы - последовательных пропонентов негативной формулировки онтологического тезиса...

----------


## Huandi

> по тому, как Вы обозначили свою традицию


Написана школа Дигнаги\Дхармакирти, а в подписи ее лозунг. То есть, это поздняя виджняптиматра. У меня в традиции она написана потому, что наиболее мне нравится, и я ее активно изучаю. (Цонкапу большим авторитетом по ней не считаю, хотя у него и есть некоторые интересные мысли). А прасангику вообще, если из нее убрать заимствования из других школ - не считаю даже философской школой. Ничего личного :-)).

----------


## Толя

> Уникальность воззрения школы Мадхьямика Прасангика


Чего в этом уникального? Если одно и то же одновременно называют достоверным и недостоверным, горячим и холодным, то это - бред. Тем более, из такого заявления следует, что самобытие действительно существует, поскольку воспринимается, а после этого сыплется и тезис прасангиков о том, что атмана нет, поскольку он не воспринимаем т.к. они сами говорят о возможности восприятия постоянного чувствами....

----------


## Socalledi

> Написана школа Дигнаги\Дхармакирти, а в подписи ее лозунг. То есть, это поздняя виджняптиматра. У меня в традиции она написана потому, что наиболее мне нравится, и я ее активно изучаю. (Цонкапу большим авторитетом по ней не считаю, хотя у него и есть некоторые интересные мысли). А прасангику вообще, если из нее убрать заимствования из других школ - не считаю даже философской школой. Ничего личного :-)).


Спасибо, рад. К сожалению, не владею санскритом - только термины смотрю.

Вы, вероятно, тогда могли бы просветить меня - школа признающая истинность представлений (синее существует как синее) - разьве это не восприятие самомущности через зрительное сознание?

Я могу только догадываться о причинах Вашего неприятия Прасангики как философской школы. Возможно, из-за их особого медода философствования. Сам я ориентируюсь именно на их воззрения по причине влияния религиозно-философской традиции на моё образование. Боюсь, пока у меня нет никаких собственных воззрений - только некие склонности ума.

----------


## Толя

> школа признающая истинность представлений (синее существует как синее) - разьве это не восприятие самомущности через зрительное сознание?


Это откуда такое? Кто из того, что не существует объектов, адекватных кальпане (нираламбанавада), заключил о том, что все представления истинны? А из того, что они истинны, заключил о самосущности? То есть, если учение прасангики истинно, то оно являеться тем, что они сами в своем учении отрицают?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Huandi

> Вы, вероятно, тогда могли бы просветить меня - школа признающая истинность представлений (синее существует как синее)


Тоже не могу сообразить, о чем идет речь (смотрите сообщение Толи).

----------


## Tabke

> Чего в этом уникального? Если одно и то же одновременно называют достоверным и недостоверным, горячим и холодным, то это - бред.


О, я, даст ист фатастик! Неужели вы отрицаете относительность явлений вообще? Т.е. явления по вашему существуют только одним, абсолютным и неизменным способом? Толя, например, может быть только либо плохим, либо хорошим человеком, и не может быть плохим для врагов и хорошим для друзей, одновременно?

Бред как раз, утверждать, что у явлений есть какие то, независимые, абсолютные и неизменные свойства.

Любое явление сансары, достоверно в одной системе восприятия, и недостоверно в другой. А также, любая вещь, с точки зрения одного восприятия холодна, а с точки зрения другого горяча. Слышали наверно сентенцию про стакан, который наполовину пуст и на половину полон одновременно.

----------


## Толя

> О, я, даст ист фатастик! Неужели вы отрицаете относительность явлений вообще? Т.е. явления по вашему существуют только одним, абсолютным и неизменным способом? Толя, например, может быть только либо плохим, либо хорошим человеком, и не может быть плохим для врагов и хорошим для друзей, одновременно?
> 
> Бред как раз, утверждать, что у явлений есть какие то, независимые, абсолютные и неизменные свойства.
> 
> Любое явление сансары, достоверно в одной системе восприятия, и недостоверно в другой. А также, любая вещь, с точки зрения одного восприятия холодна, а с точки зрения другого горяча. Слышали наверно сентенцию про стакан, который наполовину пуст и на половину полон одновременно.


Это называется релятивизм, ничего общего с буддизмом не имеющий. Очень распространенная ошибка, на мой взгляд. Из относительности ( то есть из обусловленности (!!!) точнее) выводят то, что грохнуть кого-нибудь  - это не так плохо, или нечто в этом роде. Тогда как это ВСЕГДА неизменно неблагое явление, имеющее неблагие последствия. Трилакшана тогда - верна и не верна... На мой взгляд - это из за того, что недостаточно размышляли над воззрением. В результате - человек скачет с одной точки зрения на другую, поскольку не понимает, что благое, а что - нет. Получается в итоге, что воровать плохо, но иногда хорошо и т.д.  

Предлагаю вам спорить не со словом неизменность, как вы делаете. В подобном выводе есть ошибка. Из того, что неблагой поступок приводит к страданиям, а не является одновременно благим и неблагим вы заключаете  о том, что это воззрение о постоянстве. Тогда и то, что огонь - горячий является воззрением о постоянстве и неизменности. Бугага. У вас то, что Дхарма освобождает и не освобождает, правильна и неправильна - становится пониманием относительности и непостоянства... 

Это хаотическая относительность и хаотическое непостоянство, которых в буддизме не было. Отрицающий то, что из воздуха появятся цветы становится утверждающим абсолютное и неизменное. Так?

----------


## Socalledi

> Вы, вероятно, тогда могли бы просветить меня - школа признающая истинность представлений (синее существует как синее)  
> 
> Тоже не могу сообразить, о чем идет речь (смотрите сообщение Толи).
> __________________



Я не могу с ходу назвать имена конкретных представителей направления - надо лезть в литературу. Но это разновидновидность Читтаматры. Они считают видимое существующим на относительном уровне именно так как оно видится.

Мне кажется, что Толя и Вы имеете некие собственные источники изучения Читтаматры и Мадхьямики. Вероятно, Вам виднее, как по Вашей традиции следует об этих школах высказываться. Вот и высказывайтесь. Я по своей традиции уже высказался.

----------


## Huandi

> Но это разновидновидность Читтаматры. Они считают видимое существующим на относительном уровне именно так как оно видится.


Это слишком неточное, грубое, определение, по которому не ясно, о каком именно воззрении идет речь. Его можно вписать почти в любую систему. Если не очень трудно, залезьте пожалуйста в Ваши книжки, и уточните. Буду признателен.

----------


## Толя

> Мне кажется, что Толя и Вы имеете некие собственные источники изучения Читтаматры и Мадхьямики. Вероятно, Вам виднее, как по Вашей традиции следует об этих школах высказываться. Вот и высказывайтесь. Я по своей традиции уже высказался.


Вот никогда не понимал таких людей.  Если вы нечто в этом воззрении понимаете, то почему бы не ответить? И зачем отождествлять некие фразы со всей мадхъямикой? 
Мадхъямика - это считать, что то, что истинно - обладает самобытием? Или то, что зрением воспринимается самобытие? А тот , кто на это возразил, плохо высказался про прасангику? Годы идут, люди уже другие, а ответы и реакция все те же.

----------


## Huandi

Ааааа... у меня есть версия, о чем там могла идти речь - о том, что свалакшана дается чувственным. Свалакшана там стала "самобытием" (лингвистическое сходство то есть), вот и вышла несуразица - "восприятие самомущности через зрительное сознание". Посмотрим, как на самом деле, если Socalledi найдет оригинал.

----------


## Socalledi

Вот - под рукой другого нет. Это не значит, что вообще нет.

Что отвечать Толе я просто не знаю - честно  :EEK!:

----------


## Tabke

Никто не делает выводов, что грохнуть кого-нибудь, это неплохо. Но карма, обретенная от убийства, зависит от многих обстоятельств. И следствие убийства не обязательно рождение в аду.
Во первых, карма зависит от _четырех условий_: *задумки*, *действия*, *результата действия* и *удовлетворения совершенным*. Если какое то из _четырех условий_ не выполненно, карма становиться неопределенной.
И если говорить о буддизме, то есть множество наставлений о том, что карма всегда зависит от мотивации. Класические примеры: история о боддхисаттве капитане, убившем бандита, собиравшегося убить всех торговцев на корабле, капитан обрел высокое рождение; далее, тигрица и тигрята, съевшие принца-боддхисаттву, обрели рождение в мире людей, учениками Будды; далее, насекомые съевшие тело животного-боддхисаттвы, все обрели рождения в мире 32х. Есть еще примеры.
В общем можно сказать так, для обычного человека, убийство, завсегда дурное следствие, но, опять таки, но, если соблюдены _четре условия_, и в последствии не использованны _противоядия_.
Боддхисаттве же, любой поступок, как бы он не выглядел внешне для обычных сансарных существ, всегда приносит океан благих заслуг.

----------


## Huandi

Спасибо, интересный текст. Могу только сказать, что поздняя виджняптиматра тут скорее всего "второй вид" читтаматриков, который "признает вид ложным". Но это не совсем точно. В поздней виджняптиматре, восприятие состоит из мгновенного чувственного, в котором нет ложного, и наложенной на него кальпаной\мышлением, которая и конституирует реальность. Чистое чувственное не "синее", "синее" это уже кальпана.

----------


## Socalledi

> В поздней виджняптиматре, восприятие состоит из мгновенного чувственного, в котором нет ложного, и наложенной на него кальпаной\мышлением, которая и конституирует реальность. Чистое чувственное не "синее", "синее" это уже кальпана.


Это очень хорошее воззрение и я от всего сердца считаю его верным. Но, также, это не единственное верное воззрение.

----------


## Толя

> Никто не делает выводов, что грохнуть кого-нибудь, это неплохо.





> Боддхисаттве же, любой поступок, как бы он не выглядел внешне для обычных сансарных существ, всегда приносит океан благих заслуг.


Сами себе противоречите.




> Во первых, карма зависит от четырех условий: задумки, действия, результата действия и удовлетворения совершенным. Если какое то из четырех условий не выполненно, карма становиться неопределенной.


Убийство - это клеша гнева. Что в ней неопределенного?

----------


## Huandi

> Это очень хорошее воззрение и я от всего сердца считаю его верным. Но, также, это не единственное верное воззрение.


Я бы конечно поспорил на том основании, что "правда всегда одна, так сказал фараон..."  :Smilie:  Но такой спор достаточно сложен, и вряд-ли будет поддержан.

----------


## Tabke

Противоречия нет, общий вывод, и вывод относительно аспектов, разные вещи.
Я уже заметил Вашу главную ошибку Толя, Вы абсолютизируете понятия, а потом валите все в общую кучу, не обращая внимание на тонкости разных смыслов.
Получается как в анегдоте про Петьку и Чапаева, и их выводы о связи между курением сигарет и отношений с женщинами.

----------


## Huandi

Очень важное замечание о поздней виджняптиматре (Дигнага\Дхармакирти\Дхармоттара и прочие арья-пандиты): она не совсем подпадает под определение "не принимают идею внешней реальности". Так как данная "идея" не отрицается, а просто выводится за рамки системы - оказывается, можно создать полностью логичную эпистемологическую систему без оперирования понятиями о внешней реальности (то есть, и не отрицая ее). Как сказал Дхармоттара - наша система одинаково пригодна для тех, кто верит во внешнюю реальность, и для тех, кто не придерживается идеи о ней.  :Smilie:

----------


## Socalledi

> Я бы конечно поспорил на том основании, что "правда всегда одна, так сказал фараон..."


Правда - это контекст.  :Wink:

----------


## Huandi

Если полностью в одинаковом "контексте" два воззрения говорят разное, то минимум одно из них лжет.

----------


## Толя

> И следствие убийства не обязательно рождение в аду.


Следствия убийства - неблагие. Этого вполне достаточно.





> Во первых, карма зависит от четырех условий: задумки, действия, результата действия и удовлетворения совершенным. Если какое то из четырех условий не выполненно, карма становиться неопределенной.


Наверное из-за неопределенной кармы, бодхисаттва, убивший на корабле разбойника отправился в ад.




> И если говорить о буддизме, то есть множество наставлений о том, что карма всегда зависит от мотивации. Класические примеры: история о боддхисаттве капитане, убившем бандита, собиравшегося убить всех торговцев на корабле, капитан обрел высокое рождение; далее, тигрица и тигрята, съевшие принца-боддхисаттву, обрели рождение в мире людей, учениками Будды; далее, насекомые съевшие тело животного-боддхисаттвы, все обрели рождения в мире 32х. Есть еще примеры.


Заслуги - от спасения экипажа корабля, мотивация - спасти людей. А вот убийство - это убийство, и мотивация была соответствующая - причинение вреда. Вы путаете разные действия и разную мотивацию. Убийство - полностью неблагое действие. Причем бодхисаттва его совершил по причине нехватки способностей. Будда остановил Ангулималу безо всякого насилия.




> В общем можно сказать так, для обычного человека, убийство, завсегда дурное следствие, но, опять таки, но, если соблюдены четре условия, и в последствии не использованны противоядия.
> Боддхисаттве же, любой поступок, как бы он не выглядел внешне для обычных сансарных существ, всегда приносит океан благих заслуг.


Это позднее придуманные сказки, про то, что можно убивать, насиловать учениц и т.д.





> Противоречия нет, общий вывод, и вывод относительно аспектов, разные вещи.
> Я уже заметил Вашу главную ошибку Толя, Вы абсолютизируете понятия, а потом валите все в общую кучу, не обращая внимание на тонкости разных смыслов.
> Получается как в анегдоте про Петьку и Чапаева, и их выводы о связи между курением сигарет и отношений с женщинами.


Мда... Убийство - это неблагое без вариаций. Если вы находите нечто положительное в зависимости от аспектов, то это и есть релятивизм, который вы выше утверждали.  Полон ли стакан на половину или пуст - значения не имет, так как обе части говорят об одном и том же количестве воды.

----------


## Socalledi

> Если полностью в одинаковом "контексте" два воззрения говорят разное, то минимум одно из них лжет.


Это довольно забавное высказывание - Вам не кажется?

 :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

Не знаю, забавное ли, но оно верное  :Smilie: .

----------


## Socalledi

1) Один контекст - это не только "объектная" сторона, но и её видение. Вы же сами свои объекты конституируете. Т.е. один контекст означает одно воззрение.

2) Если воззрения два - то они по определению говорят разное.

3) Почему обязательно лгут? Может, просто они исходят из разных задач.

----------


## Huandi

1) Контекст это контекст, а одинаковый он, это когда говорят об одном и том же, отчетливо понимая, что имеет в виду другая сторона.

2) Говорят конечно разное, но могут говорить в одном контексте. Чтобы диспутировать, должны быть установлены точки соприкоснования, и общее для противников, то есть, определен как раз "контекст". Иначе, диспут невозможен - каждый будет говорить что-то свое, не понимая другого.

3) "Задачи" (цели) входят в контекст.

----------


## Socalledi

Первое - это о различиях Сватантрики и Прасангики.

Второе - это как раз то, против чего Прасангика выступает (в указанной разнице позиций).

Третье - это то, о чём Мадхьямика говорит "не спорю с миром", либо "какова цель спора".

----------


## Huandi

То есть, у Вас это была просто шутка?

----------


## Socalledi

Насчёт Вашего воззрения что ли? - Ни в кой мере. Разьве таким шутят?

Я принимаю то же самое, что вы сказали. Но Вашу с Толей форму критики философских направлений я не принимаю.

Я также считаю, что важнейшие положения системы мадхьямики и читтаматры не отрицают друг друга, но решают те же задачи, только по своему.

----------


## Huandi

> Насчёт Вашего воззрения что ли?


Нет, я про пост #38. Я думал, вы всерьез предложили обсудить пункты, а в результате оказалось, что это какая-то хохма.

----------


## Socalledi

Какая же хохма? Я же раньше ещё написал про Бхававивеку и критику его позиции.

Не могут прасангики согласиться со сватантрой - принимаемым обеими сторонами тезисом. Потому что чётко понимают противоречивость логических последствий своего согласия. Поэтому они последовательны в негативном формулировании онтологического тезиса.

Цели в данном случае - это опять принцип тезиса прасангики. Это в чистом виде критически ориентированная философия, решающая задачи не формулировки теоретического обоснования мира, но йогической практики.

А эти новые посты - это Вам в благодарность за Ваши ясные высказывания о Вашей позиции.

----------


## Huandi

Чтобы установить разногласие (не согласиться), требуется сперва иметь общий контекст, в котором устанавливается несогласие. Иначе будет лишь _непонимание_.

----------


## Socalledi

Huandi, если понимать Прасангику на всех трёх уровнях - её собственного видения, контекста и задач, тогда критиковать её никак нельзя. Это моё убеждение - сам я не претендую на серьёзное понимание.

Принцип негативной Мадхьямики как раз в этом и состоит - не утверждать, не соглашаться. Но делается это не из спора, а от видения противоречивости возможных логических последствий согласия. Если бы философы хотели просто поспорить - они бы создали разные метафизические конструкции и всё. 

Но система Чандракирти-Цонкапы - она для другого. Она для обучения созерцанию анатмана.

----------


## Huandi

> тогда критиковать её никак нельзя. Это моё убеждение - сам я не претендую на серьёзное понимание.


То есть, нечто принимаемое априори, без реальных оснований?  :Smilie: 




> Принцип негативной Мадхьямики как раз в этом и состоит - не утверждать, не соглашаться.


Так-то, многие животные соответсвуют этому определению мадхьямика - ничего не утверждают, и ни с чем не соглашаются.  :Smilie: 




> Она для обучения созерцанию анатмана.


А мы тут обнаружили как раз в прасангике что-то похожее на атман.

----------


## Socalledi

> То есть, нечто принимаемое априори, без реальных оснований? 
> 
> Так-то, многие животные соответсвуют этому определению мадхьямика - ничего не утверждают, и ни с чем не соглашаются. 
> 
> А мы тут обнаружили как раз в прасангике что-то похожее на атман.


Априори значит до опыта. Да до опыта принимаю, потому что опыт, т.е. реализация требует осознанного к себе стремления. Говорят: надо пройти путь. Вот эта необходимость пройти путь и является основанием. 

Я Ведь не для того следую школе, чтобы стать "большим мадхьямиком". А чтобы достичь своих целей, например, освобождения. Среди буддийских святых известны персоналии, формулировавшие различные виды буддийских философских воззрений, в том числе и мадхьямиков, и йогачаров, и других.

Вот Ваш пример с животными - он для чего? Просто заявление, что Вам кажется, что некие философы уподобляются животным? Или есть задача у такого заявления?

Вот я почитал дискуссию по Вашей ссылке (хорошо test пишет) - я как-то прямо ощущаю у Вас там желание вытащить правду из слов. Так ведь нет правды в словах. Есть в них средство передачи или выражения мыслей, но не более того. Если Вы мыслите только в неком заданном русле, от которого не отходите,  конструктива не получится.


Ну, вот - не успел с Толей. Но вообще-то мне опять надо отойти.

----------


## Huandi

> Априори значит до опыта.


Еще значит - "вне опыта"  :Smilie: . Доверие к учению должно быть получено из анализа опыта и самого учения.




> Вот Ваш пример с животными - он для чего? Просто заявление, что Вам кажется, что некие философы уподобляются животным? Или есть задача у такого заявления?


Задача того заявления показать, что подобные утверждения (о том, что некто ничего не утверждает) не содержит положительных характеристик ни учения, ни того человека. А является просто констатацией факта. И в результате анализа может выясниться и то, что данный факт говорит, скорее, отрицательно об учении.

----------


## Socalledi

> Еще значит - "вне опыта" . Доверие к учению должно быть получено из анализа опыта и самого учения.
> 
> Задача того заявления показать, что подобные утверждения (о том, что некто ничего не утверждает) не содержит положительных характеристик ни учения, ни того человека. А является просто констатацией факта. И в результате анализа может выясниться и то, что данный факт говорит, скорее, отрицательно об учении.


Да, верно, в оригинале именно "вне опыта".

Учение и философия - немного различные понятия. Философия в нашем случае (но вовсе не во всех случаях) как раз и будет анализом учения.

Лично я усматриваю значительное доверие к учению Будды и тем способам, которыми принято его анализировать - основным философским системам. И мне в голову не приходит заявить, что Вайбхашика какая-нибудь "узколобая". Или что "белая панацея" ошибочна, потому что не говорит о практике первых пяти парамит.

Я предпочитаю насколько возможно изучить тему и пользоваться тем что изучил самому. А следовать при этом надо тому, что оказывается наиболее эффективно для своего развития. Тогда не надо будет сравнивать святого Нагарджуну с животными.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вот никогда не понимал таких людей.  Если вы нечто в этом воззрении понимаете, то почему бы не ответить? И зачем отождествлять некие фразы со всей мадхъямикой? 
> Мадхъямика - это считать, что то, что истинно - обладает самобытием? Или то, что зрением воспринимается самобытие? А тот , кто на это возразил, плохо высказался про прасангику? Годы идут, люди уже другие, а ответы и реакция все те же.


Этт точно! Вот читаю Ваши и Huandi посты и понимаю, Вы правы. Годы идут, люди меняются, все уже жизнь расставила по своим местам, а молодой Кхедруп Ринпоче, со своим горячим желанием столкнуть Цонкапу с его трона, таки жив курилка.

----------


## Ильят

Уточнение (из объяснений Учителя):
1. Контакт (reg pa) цветоформы (gzugs) и органа зрения (mig dbang). На основе этого возникает сознание глаза (mig gi rnam par shes pa), удерживающее (`dzin) образ (rnam pa) – это непосредственное верное неконцептуальное (rtog med du gyur pa`I mngon sum) и оно же ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ непосредственным умственным верным познанием (yid mngon sum). В это время уже НЕТ непосредственного чувственного верного познания (dbang po mngon sum).
2. Затем, когда объект исчезает из поля зрения, его образ становится общим образом (don spyi), который удерживается сознанием умственного (yid kyi rnam par shes pa) – это НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ непосредственным умственным верным познанием (yid mngon sum).

----------


## Huandi

В общем, все не так, как у Дигнаги и Дхармакирти...

----------

